# :-)



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 11, 2015)

Holy Cow! What type of tree is that? Doesn't that guy run a sawmill?


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thats a massive freaking tree! haha Reminds me of the tree from Forest Gump. Very cool, I bet its pretty darn old.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 11, 2015)

I have to check this thread on bigger screen to see photos better but that second photo is amazing. Wallpaper


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 11, 2015)

Tree is too big for Steve Cross......too big for Kevin Jaynes....._but together...hmmmm?_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 11, 2015)

That's a lot of pen blanks! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm seeing a few tables along with those pen blanks. Lazy old guys had to ride over there to see it and couldn't walk lol

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't think that's gonna fit in the pickup....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2015)

Holy crap...........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks like a good shade tree for a TX dove hunt!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2015)

Holy cow man! That's huge!!!! Where is it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 11, 2015)

Amazing tree!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2015)

It's a Live Oak outside of Iron City GA. Steve said it's one of the 3 largest LO in the country and maybe ow the largest. If you google largest LO the one in Texas comes up but this tree looks bigger to me. 

There's no way to convey how massive this thing is. You just have to walk up to it and stand under it and even then it's hard to take it all in. 

A very cool experience.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow, that's amazing.  Even more amazing to imagine the historical timeline for a tree like that. What's best guess on age, 200 ? 300 ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2015)

Michele says you look like a gnome next to it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2015)

TimR said:


> Wow, that's amazing.  Even more amazing to imagine the historical timeline for a tree like that. What's best guess on age, 200 ? 300 ?



More....I say 8-900...
I had a tree in my front yard that was over 300 yrs and it wasnt half as big....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2015)

Live Oak is an incredibly hard wood anyway. I can't imagine how that wood would be to work. Really cool experience Kevin! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 11, 2015)

@Kevin, i edited some basics in editor, here is the improved photo.Hope you dont mind. Free of charge, lol. Like i said, wallpaper quality, try next time to kneel down, makes a lot of difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 11, 2015)

That is one gynormous Live Oak ! Amazing that its not all broken up

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 11, 2015)

Let me know when you pass back through la!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 12, 2015)

WWWWOOOOOOOOOWWWW you imagine what that crotch section looks like!!!!!!! any idea of how old that beast is? is there a way to guess a trees age outside of cutting it and counting the rings?


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 12, 2015)

They can core a sample from it without cutting it and killing it. Dendrochronology is something we studied in archaeology and is performed quiet often

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll have to post a picture of some in my neighborhood. We have a few that big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2015)

It' a heck of a lot older than the USA I bet but I gave no idea how old really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I'll have to post a picture of some in my neighborhood. We have a few that big.



Where's those pics Elliot?


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey everybody, do not pay the kidnappers ransom! I escaped! Just kidding, I have involved with a few projects and branching out into Stone cutting.
We had a really nice,but too short, visit with Kevin and Terry. Hopefully next time, we will have more time to look at and talk about wood. Also to explore the area, there are more neat things to see. This Live Oak is ranked in the top three in Georgia, Based on diameter, crown spread, and total volume. I have not seen the other two Live Oaks, but several people that have seen all three , said they believed this one is the biggest.
I do not how this Live Oak ranks on a National basis. I do know it is a BIG tree. The biggest tree I have seen.
Steve Cross

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Apr 29, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> They can core a sample from it without cutting it and killing it. Dendrochronology is something we studied in archaeology and is performed quiet often


 Bean Counter, Because of the Evergreen nature of Live Oaks, they usually (at least what I have seen cut--a lot) exhibit what I call a "Tropical" growth pattern IE it often does not have conventional summer wood/winter wood. It just grows and grows especially during times of mild winters. I believe this makes it difficult/impossible to date/age estimate it. Anybody?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 29, 2015)

Were in the state playoffs for baseball and I've been super busy! You got to remind me haha!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Were in the state playoffs for baseball



Oh come on Elliot you're holding out on us!!! You should have been taking us along for the ride! What position do you play? Give us some details man. Good luck hope you win!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 2, 2015)

WARNING!!! LONG BORING PARAGRAPH ABOUT MY BASEBALL CAREER-READ WITH CAUTION. MAY CAUSE YOU TO FALL ASLEEP UNEXPECTAIN



Sorry we just played our first round game yesterday. We sit a #3 on the power ranking and we played the #31 ranked school (so you know how that game played out already) anyway we won 12-0 and we have to play the #16 team Wednesday. We have a pretty good team this year and we hopefully can go all the way. (Were 23-2 on the season)

Now to my part of the story. I'm still in eighth grade so I don't start but I got pulled up to play highschool ball (I'll get to that story in a second.) Anyway I started off starting pitching and on first base my seventh and eighth grade years and last year I did decent on the mound but I had to have arm surgery 4 or 5 years ago so my velocity isn't as great as others so I had to discover another method of getting the outs and that's off speed pitches and accuracy. Last year I was only topping about 58mph as a young 13 year old but my accuracy was getting better and my off speeds started doing there job. My batting average was amazing last year at .742 and I had an amazing year at the plate.

Now on to this year. Something happened over the summer and I grew from 5'3 and 80 pounds to 5'8 and 120 pounds. I came out this year to lead the team and show them who I was in junior high baseball. I threw a no hitter and two one hit games over the course of our short season. I had over 40 strikeouts this season and led the team pitching. I came out this year pitching in the high 60's which isn't amazing but my offspeeds made up for it. I throw a modified slider and it's the best breaking pitch in our league. My 12/6 curveball is decent too but I don't like throwing curves too often. My batting average dropped horribly because I picked up a bad habit of moving my back foot. My batting average was in the low .300's but my on base percentage came in pretty decent around the .500's because I'm a lefty and get walked often.

Now onto the story about me getting moved up. The highschool coach called me and one other teammate to his office about a month ago and asked us if we'd like to get a taste of highschool baseball and he told us to show up at practice that Monday and it went from there. I played the outfield out last two JV games and it's been a great expirence

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2015)

Great story Elliott! Heck of a pitching job and that's still a better than most batting average! Good luck my friend, keep us updated! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

That's fantastic Elliot! You're pitching is impressive. I made all the star team as pitcher when I was in 6th grade and my numbers weren't nearly as good as yours. I stopped playing after that year because everyone went through a growth spurt like you described . . . . but I didn't so I started playing drums lol.

What are the prospects of your arm and your future for pitching? If by chance you have to give up pitching you could always move to SS or 2nd base. 3rd base requires a rocket arm as you know. I loved playing SS even more than pitching. Please keep us updated on your team's progress and we're all wishing you win a state championship!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 2, 2015)

I'm left handed so I'll probably stay at 1st or pitching. I do enjoy the outfield but I'm not fast enough for highschool ball. I'm just gonna keep working on my arm and hopefully I can take the place of our lefty graduating this year.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------

